# How's Mr Tumnus



## SOOOSKA (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Haley,

Daisy Mae wants to know how her Boyfriend is doing? She misses him terribly. She wanted me to post these pictures for him.












Susan and Daisy Mae


----------



## Haley (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Daisy Mae and Susan!

Mr. Tumnus is doing absolutely wonderful. Daisy Mae will be happy to hear Mr. Tumnus attacked Lucy this morning! Im not sure what that was about. Theyre buddies again, but if this keeps up I'll have to ship him over to you guys 

And Mr. Tumnus loved the pictures. Hes been sad he hasnt been able to look at his girlfriend's blog while the forum is down.


----------



## Haley (Jun 20, 2007)

I forgot to mention, my bf and I were talking about maybe making a little weekend of going out to toronto/niagara sometime early fall...we'd have to set aside some time to meet you and nadia since youre both out that way! 

Tumnus would want to come though, and I dont know if you'd let him leave


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 20, 2007)

Haley that would be wonderful I'd love to meet you and your boyfriend. 

And of course you can bring Mr Tumnus. Daisy Mae and I can bunny sit him while you and your boyfriend have fun and then you can leave him here till you come back to visit next time.

Susan & Daisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sooska is that just the flash on the camera or is her eyes always that coral color?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Brandy, it's the darn flash, her eyes are a beautiful blue. I actually have 1 picture that really shows her eyes. I'll try to dig it up in my thousands of pictures. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's a couple pictures of Daisy Mae minus the red eye.
















Enjoy

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Susan, do you have any sort of photo editor on your computer? If so, it usually has an option that lets you edit out the red eye on photos. I always have to do this for Max for some reason. That way we can always see those gorgeous baby blues


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Haley this is what happens when I try to get rid of the red eye, the eye goes kinda white. The eye on the right I tried to get rid of red eye, the one on the left I just left how the camera took it.






Susan


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 21, 2007)

soooska, you must just sit for hours staring at daisy mae, she just so dang cute. makes me melt


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Stephiemarie, as a matter of fact I do stare at her sometimes she's a real sweetheart.

Here's a video I just made of her. I apologize Haley if I/Daisy Maepronounced Mr Tumnus name wrong?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTwtESaowyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTwtESaowyk[/ame]

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jun 21, 2007)

aww shes a movie star She such a pretty girl!

I think you said Tumnus's name right. Have you not ever seen Chronicles of Narnia? You need to rent it! Heres a clip from the movie where the kids meet Tumnus: http://us.video.aol.com/player/launcher?ar=us_en_video_748x541_full&mid=19417&mode=0&pmmsid=1484032


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 24, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Haley this is what happens when I try to get rid of the red eye, the eye goes kinda white. The eye on the right I tried to get rid of red eye, the one on the left I just left how the camera took it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Random i know but is that your pj's showing..they look identical to mine. the flinstones i think..bambam and the other one


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 24, 2007)

No actually it's her Beary Cool Igloo I got from Build A Bear, she loves it. I'll look for a picture of her in it.

Susan


----------



## ellissian (Jun 24, 2007)

I get the similar eye problems with photos of my dog. His don't even show up red they glow on every photo.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 24, 2007)

Here you go. 

Susan


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh hehe.


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 6, 2007)

oh I think these 2 would make wonderful babies


----------

